
Git and GitHub Secrets - llambda
http://zachholman.com/talk/git-github-secrets
======
troygoode
A few thoughts:

1) Wow, awesome deck. I love the style.

2) How is the vastly superior "git status -sb" not the default?
[https://speakerdeck.com/u/holman/p/git-and-github-
secrets?sl...](https://speakerdeck.com/u/holman/p/git-and-github-
secrets?slide=131)

3) It would be nice if we could tell linguist to ignore certain directories in
our own repos. Not all of us use rails and/or have a /vendor directory.

